# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Competition unmanned vehicles >  European Rover Challenge

## Airicist

Website - roverchallenge.eu

youtube.com/EuropeanRoverChallengePoland

facebook.com/europeanroverchallenge

twitter.com/rover_challenge

----------


## Airicist

European Rover Challenge Official Video

Published on Sep 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive interview for ERC2015/dr Harrison Schmitt - Apollo 17 Astronaut

Published on Sep 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Canada Dominates European Rover Challenge 2015"

by Tomasz Nowakowski
September 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

European Rover Challenge 2015 - official video

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Official video summary of the European Rover Challenge 2015, the biggest space and robotics event in Europe.

----------

